# kids god love em..



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

A mother was working in the kitchen, listening to her five-year-old
son playing with his new electric train in the living room. She heard
the train stop and her son saying, "All of you bastards who want off,
get the f**k off now, cause we're in a hurry! And all of you bastards
who are getting on, get the f**k on, cause we're going down the tracks".

The horrified mother went in and told her son, "We don't use that kind
of language in this house. Now I want you to go to your room and stay
there for TWO HOURS. When you come out, you may play with your train,but
I want you to use nice language."

Two hours later, the son came out of the bedroom and resumed playing
with his train. Soon the train stopped and the mother heard her son say,
"All passengers who are disembarking the train, please remember to take
all of your belongings with you. We thank you for travelling with us
today and hope your trip was a pleasant one." She hears the little boy
continue, "For those of you just boarding, we ask you to stow all of
your hand luggage under your seat. Remember, there is no smoking on the
train. We hope you will have a pleasant and relaxing journey with us
today."

As the mother began to smile, the child added..........

"For those of you who are pissed off about the TWO HOUR delay, please
see the fat bitch in the kitchen."


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah I have to remeber the reason for the delay when I get back to work 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Excellent :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

i like that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

